# How do I reset my ECU?



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just fixed my issues that caused my check engine light but i cant figure out for the life of my how to reset the ECU. I tried to disconnect the battery for a few hours but that didnt even work. car is a 96 passat glx


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: How do I reset my ECU? (jettaracer1989)*

Seriously? nobody knows how to reset an ECU?


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: How do I reset my ECU? (jettaracer1989)*

disconnect both battery terminals. now touch the negative and the positive cables together... ecu is reset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60ADAM* »_disconnect both battery terminals. now touch the negative and the positive cables together... ecu is reset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


really? im gonna go try that thanks man


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Didnt work i wonder if my ECU could be shot, called budzecks auto out of norwich ct and they said to drive it a few times and it should go out




_Modified by jettaracer1989 at 9:53 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaracer1989* »_Didnt work i wonder if my ECU could be shot, called *budzecks *auto out of norwich ct and they said to drive it a few times and it should go out



that's a rather humorous name for a spot


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_

that's a rather humorous name for a spot


haha yeah, they specialize in VW, I called an actual VW dealership they said i need a VAG-COM, went to a garage down the street and he said if it doesnt reset with disconnecting the battery then i still have an issue. Called that budzecks place and she said just drive it a few times to cycle the computer and it should go out


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: How do I reset my ECU? (g60ADAM)*

If you have Vag com just clear the ODB2 codes out. Even if their are none, it will reset the ecu.


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah i dont have a vag com lol have a regular obd2 scan tool but not sure if that will do the same thing


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you're throwing a code though, resetting the ECU will do nothing. You have to the fix the problem to get rid of the MIL.


----------



## Kenji (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: How do I reset my ECU? (jettaracer1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaracer1989* »_Just fixed my issues that caused my check engine light but i cant figure out for the life of my how to reset the ECU.

You're slightly confusing two concepts. Disconnecting the battery will reset your ECU. However, while resetting your ECU will clear all of the idle settings and readiness bits, it doesn't clear all of the DTCs stored in the ECU's memory. For that, you need a VAG scan tool (e.g., VAG-COM).


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_If you're throwing a code though, resetting the ECU will do nothing. You have to the fix the problem to get rid of the MIL.


Reading comprehension fail, already did that, hence why I'm trying to clear the codes, 

_Quote, originally posted by *Kenji* »_
You're slightly confusing two concepts. Disconnecting the battery will reset your ECU. However, while resetting your ECU will clear all of the idle settings and readiness bits, it doesn't clear all of the DTCs stored in the ECU's memory. For that, you need a VAG scan tool (e.g., VAG-COM).


Yeah but my only problem that i dont have a VAG scan tool and I do not know anybody who does


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaracer1989)*

Any way to cut the wire for the SAI and put a resistor in so it will read that everything is okay? i mean my issue was that my pump wasnt turning on and thats fixed, but I would like to not have to deal with this issue again that was a pain in the ass to get to the vacuum line


----------



## racerx215600 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaracer1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaracer1989* »_Any way to cut the wire for the SAI and put a resistor in so it will read that everything is okay? i mean my issue was that my pump wasnt turning on and thats fixed, but I would like to not have to deal with this issue again that was a pain in the ass to get to the vacuum line 
 You have to run it threw to cycles like your local shop told you. it should just turn off by its self when it doesnt see the code any longer if you are still seeing the code could be another problem or the new pump isnt working either. I have deleted my sai c2 has a program that will let you run with out it and wont throw a code. You can call them and see if they have the program for yours.


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (racerx215600)*

are you obd2. because i've been having problems with my sai as well


----------



## racerx215600 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (redcabby98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redcabby98* »_are you obd2. because i've been having problems with my sai as well
Im obd2


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (racerx215600)*

How much was the c2?


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah im obd2, and its just a pain in the ass to replace that pump. But i can hear mine work now that i replaced the vacuum line to it


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaracer1989)*

I've replaced the combi valve, the soloniod, pump, and all of the hoses and I'm still getting an incorrect flow code


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *redcabby98* »_I've replaced the combi valve, the soloniod, pump, and all of the hoses and I'm still getting an incorrect flow code


i hear that the ECU in our cars can only write so many codes before it has had too many and cant write anymore, and you cant clear them after that. I think its B/S but it could be true


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaracer1989)*

Has anybody confirmed this? Because this is just retarded, I need to get my car inspected, lol


----------

